

How Apple and Microsoft Armed 4,000 Patent Warheads - snambi
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/05/rockstar

======
Keithamus
I find it interesting that Apple/RIM/Microsoft are backing a company like
Rockstar. They couldn't buy the patents themselves because they'd be less
valuable, as using them exposes the company to counter-action, so instead they
all set up a shell company to act as a patent troll on their behalf. Doesn't
this have any traceability? Surely they are business regulations in place to
stop this kind of crazy behaviour? If not then there certainly should be.

------
macavity23
The idea behind patents was (essentially) to protect the inventor against
being ripped off by those slower-moving but richer than he. They have become
exactly the opposite: tools of the rich and the powerful to extract oligopoly
rent from those without patents of their own to 'fight back'.

It is a completely absurd situation. We would be better off without them.

------
mtgx
So Rockstar is a patent troll like IV, and they're just waiting for a company
to step on a patent landmine to go after them. Hopefully they will be involved
in a high-profile case soon, so the Courts or the Government can shut them and
others like them down.

